# Troy-Bilt trimmer quit running



## Robb100 (Jul 24, 2007)

My 3 year old Troy-Bilt trimmer suddenly quit the other day while in use. It just slowly died like it was out of gas but it had plenty of gas. I checked the air filter, gas filter and spark plug. The air filter was ok, the gas filter looked ok, but how can you tell? The Spark plug was Ok but I cleaned it up anyway. I was thinking it may be the gas filter so I took it off and tried to start it without the filter. It did not start. I tested for spark and the plug is sparking. It appears that no gas is getting into the combustion chamber. Now matter how much I prime it and pull the start cord the combustion chamber remains dry. Shouldn't some gas be going in there if the carb was ok? I took the carb off and it looks OK. Not gunked up or anything. I have put it all back together and tried new gas. Still won't start. It is a model no. TB25ET. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks
rob


----------



## Robb100 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have since tried putting some gas into the carb. It started up and ran a bit fast. I could keep it going with the throttle but it would not idle. It just died like it did last week when I last used it. Could it be the fuel lines or primer bulb?

thanks,
rob


----------

